# desde que



## amuchategui

hola 

*te quiero desde que te vi

*como puedo decirle asi a un hombre en frances?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Je t´ai aimé dès le premier regard.


----------



## grandluc

Tu m'as plu tout de suite (verbe plaire)


----------



## Deus_Ex_Machina

Salut à tous, 

Busqué en google una buena traducción para esta frase y la verdad que solo me salieron 6 hits de la que yo intenté. A ver si alguien me pueda hacer ver porqué parece mala:

"Desde que he estado aquí, he aprendido mucho"

"Depuis que j'ai été ici (ou là)...."

"Depuis que je suis ici (ou là)" en el presente si aparece por todo google como correcto, pero la verción passé composé no sale del todo. 

Il y a quelqu'un qui puisse me dire la traduction correcte?

merci d'avance.


----------



## hual

Depuis que je vis ici, j'ai appris beacoup de choses / bien des choses.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Deux ex Machina:

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Si usas "he estado" , es que no has querido decir " vivo" por lo que "depuis que je vis" no me parece la traducción adecuada.

Si se trata de una estancia larga, puedes decir "depuis que j'ai séjourné là", o "depuis que j'y ai séjourné". Si es vivir, "depuis que j'ai vécu là" o "depuis que j'y ai vécu". Pero falta contexto para decidir... En todo caso, el pretérito perfecto que usas en español me parece raro...(no soy nativa)


----------



## Deus_Ex_Machina

gracias por las respuestas.

Ahora pensándolo, me parece que esa frase tiene mas o menos el mismo significado tanto como en el presente que en el pasado perfecto.

Desde que he vivido/estado aquí, he aprendido mucho sobre la vida...

Desde que estoy/vivo aquí, he aprendido mucho sobre la vida...

¿Es el mismo caso en francés? Ya que no no he podido encontrar muchos casos en google de "Depuis que j'ai été ici" pero si de "Depuis que je suis ici." 

En otras palabras, la verdad es que me parece mas una cosa de estilo usar el presente o el pasado perfecto en español para decir la misma frase, ¿tendría el mismo significado decir "depuis que je suis/vis ici" (y si se usaría) "depuis que j'ai (été)/vécu ici" ?


----------



## Paquita

Me pregunto si no te dejas influenciar por un giro inglés (el "present perfect" con "since"). No entiendo ni en español ni en francés el uso de "depuis" o de "desde" con un pasado... Se suele usar el presente, la acción se continúa en el momento presente, por eso el pasado no conviene.

"Depuis que j'ai été " se dice, pero es incorreccón por "depuis que je suis allé", es idea de movimiento, no de estancia.


----------



## Deus_Ex_Machina

Ahora lo veo...creeo que si me estaba dejando influenciar por la verción ingles "since I have been here"  

Bueno...mil gracias.


----------



## Homobonus

Hola,

Me gustaría que algún entendido en la lengua francesa me tradujera la siguiente frase a la lengua de Montesquieu:

_Hace mucho tiempo desde que te escribí por última vez_​ 
Se trata de una frase para una carta informal.

Muchas gracias,

Homobonus


----------



## Gallinero

Homobonus said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría que algún entendido en la lengua francesa me tradujera la siguiente frase a la lengua de Montesquieu:
> 
> 
> _Hace mucho tiempo des de que te escriví por última vez_​
> 
> Se trata de una frase para una carta informal.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> 
> Homobonus


 
Esa frase que resaltas contiene varios errores graves.Corrígela


----------



## totor

Homobonus said:


> _Hace mucho tiempo desde que te escribí por última vez_



Ça fait longtemps depuis la dernière fois que je t'ai écris.

Pero tal vez Montesquieu hubiera dicho otra cosa  .

De cualquier manera, espera otras opciones.

¡Y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## isabel.eim

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Desde que yo he estado allí, ese pasillo ha sido cerrado con candado.

¿Está bien decir "dès que j'y suis"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dentellière

isabel.eim said:


> Desde que yo he estado allí, ese pasillo ha sido cerrado con candado.
> 
> ¿Está bien decir "dès que j'y suis"?


 
No me suena . Yo diría: _Depuis que_ _J´y suis allé(e)_

Siempre que, con "he estado" te refieras al pasado "estuve_" _


----------



## Pohana

isabel.eim said:


> Desde que yo he estado allí, ese pasillo ha sido cerrado con candado.
> ¿Está bien decir "dès que j'y suis"?



Hola Isabel:

   En américa latina el pasado reciente lo expresamos con pasado del indicativo, el uso del pasado compuesto es poco común, más no imposible de encontrar. Asi pues, te confieso que en español tu propuesta me suena un poco extraña, o más bien, _a la española_, yo díria "desde que estuve allí, ese pasillo está cerrado con candado", es eso lo que quieres decir ? 
En français, moi, je dirais "depuis que j'y ai été..."
À +
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

El verbo estar es difícil de traducir en una frase como ésta.

En principio indica una estancia en un lugar, el verbo adecuado sería "séjourner"
Indica también un desplazamiento, el verbo adecuado sería "aller"

La opción "j'y ai été" se dice incorrectamente en el sentido de "j'y suis allé",(es corriente en el habla informal, pero mejor evitar escribirlo) y no se suele usar en el sentido de "j'ai séjourné"

Para evitar una incorrección, preferiría:
- si te refieres a una estancia: depuis mon séjour là-bas
- si te refieres a un viaje: depuis que j'y suis allé


----------



## Pohana

Bonjour Paquit& :

_Estuve alli_, yo lo entiendo como haber estado allí de paso o haber pasado por allí y no haber permanecido allí. En español para expresar estadía con el verbo ser se utiliza el presente indicativo, es decir, _desde que estoy allí_. En ese caso (haber estado allí de paso o haber pasado por allí) ¿es correcto utilizar "j'y a été? (j'avoue que moi, je l'utilise tout le temps )

À +
Pohana


----------



## Paquita

Pohana said:


> j'avoue que moi, je l'utilise tout le temps



Moi aussi !!!

Mais je ne conseille pas de m'imiter...

Pour répondre précisément à ta question :

1) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=164499 (courage, il n'y a que 61 messages)

2) http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/sujet-1398-alle-ete


Bonne lecture !


----------



## Pohana

Merci bien !!!


----------



## isabel.eim

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda 

Muy gentiles.


----------



## chlapec

Someto a vuestro juicio la siguiente propuesta: "Depuis mon dernier passage..."


----------



## isabel.eim

Disculpen. Me gustaría me aclararan una duda que tengo.

La persona que dice "desde que he estado allí" es una persona que fue acusada por un crimen y está en una cárcel. Por lo tanto, ella habla de su experiencia el tiempo que ha pasado en prisión. Es decir ella aún vive y está en ese sitio. Ella entonces habla de su experiencia particular. 

Este matíz se entiende si digo "depuis que j'y a été"? (Esta oración creo que puede encajar muy bien porque esta es la transcripción de un testimonio, por lo tanto es oral).

También me gusta la opción "depuis mon séjour là-bas", pero no se si transmite la idea de que la persona continúa en el lugar.

Muchas gracias por sus valiosas sugerencias y comentarios.


----------



## Namarne

isabel.eim said:


> Es decir ella aún vive y está en ese sitio.


Perdón, pero, y en este caso, ¿no iría en presente? _Depuis que j'y suis. Depuis que je suis là._


----------



## Pohana

Hola Isabel :

   En español se usa el presente del indicativo para expresar una pemanencia que aún se verifica, _desde que estoy alli_; si ella está relatando un pasaje de su vida que ya no existe pero en la cual la segunda expresión aún se verifica (no concluida en relación a la primera situación), se utiliza _pasado simple_ _indicativo + presente_ indicativo o _imperfecto indicativo + pluscuamperfecto indicativo_: _desde que estuve alli hay un candado puesto_ o cuando yo estaba allí ya estaba un candado puesto o ya habían puesto un candado. Como ella aún continúa en ese lugar, moi je dirais: _depuis que je suis là_.

À +
Pohana


----------

